# a year of trying naturally



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Had my follow up appointment last week from my lap, dye nd ovarian drilling. Have been told that the op went well and that we have to try for a year naturally. Had my op 2 months ago and still not had a period. Did it take any1 else this long?


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Mine took 5 weeks and a day hun.
But wasn't expecting it xxx


----------

